# My Buck 112 switchblade comes 06-06-19!



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

My supplier, Joyce of Horizon Bladeworks, has sent me that Buck 112 switchblade I've been Jonesing about. I did make a half-assed promise not to polish the decorative portion of the knife, but I really want this folder to be incredible.

BTW, the joke might be on Joyce. One of the knives she loves--and cannot find in her area--is a Buck 112 Finger Groove. I had mine all duded up, so as a surprise I sent it out to her. I just hope she doesn't cry!


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

People complain about Buck using 420HC stainless claiming it is an inferior steel. I have never been disappointed in the edge it will take or how well it retains it, Enjoy your new knife.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The BUCK 112 AUTO ELITE!
Slippy Approved!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

IMHO Schrade folders are every bit as good as a Buck and I still own both.

Schrade was an old USA maker from NY state


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

jimb1972 said:


> People complain about Buck using 420HC stainless claiming it is an inferior steel. I have never been disappointed in the edge it will take or how well it retains it, Enjoy your new knife.


I feel the same way--and I am baffled by it. I don't know if knife collectors keep up on commercial hardening, but as a salesman I try to understand the process. Several years ago Buck hired one of the best metal hardeners, a man named Paul Bos. Some of those knives have his logo on them--a line that looks like the flames on a '57 Chevy with the bold letters 'BOS' inside the outline. Buck thought so much of him that they moved his equipment into the Buck plant. During that time he trained an apprentice for the time when he would leave.

So while I know that Buck uses the 'vanilla' alloy of 420HC, I also know that Paul's apprentice is making sure the knives are durable and sharp.

BTW, my Buck 112 Auto comes this afternoon.


----------

